# 予之佗矣



## Skatinginbc

《小雅小弁》舍彼有罪，予之佗矣。

Interpretation 1: 《毛傳》：“佗，加也。”  朱熹《集傳》：“舍彼有罪之譖人，而加我以非罪。”  陳奐《傳疏》：“佗、加疊韻。” ==> 予 = 我 (Indirect Object), 之 = 罪 (Direct Object), 佗 = 加 (verb) ==> Does the word order "IO + DO + V" actually exist in Archaic Chinese?

Interpretation 2: 佗 = 它, 別人. 孔穎達《正義》：“此佗，謂佗人也。言舍有罪而以罪與佗人。”  何楷《古義》：“予乃上下相推予之義。佗當作它。言舍彼有罪之人，乃推予其罪於它人。” ==> 予 = 给, 推给 (verb), 之 = 罪 (Direct Object), 佗 = 它人 (Indirect Object). ==> Does the word order "V + DO + ID" actually exist in Archaic Chinese?  给我錢 is good, but 给錢我 does not make sense to me.  

I cannot figure out how either interpretation could possibly make sense grammatically.  Can you please enlighten me?  And I cannot figure out why ancient 經學家 automatically excluded the possibility that 予之佗矣 is structurally parallel to 心之憂矣, which appears in 《小雅小弁》 multiple times.  Why can't 之 in 予之佗矣 be interpreted as a 助詞?


----------



## HiRango

In my opinion,this means instead of trying to convict me of sin,why don't you catch somebody who commited a crime.1、“舍彼有罪之譖人，而加我以非罪。”—放过（舍）那个（彼）罪人（有罪），却把罪名（之）强加（佗）于我（予）。2、”舍彼有罪之人，乃推予其罪於它人。“—放过（舍）那个（彼）罪人（有罪），却把这个罪名（之）推给（予）别人（佗）It's really complicate.But that's why I love chinese.


----------



## Skatinginbc

HiRango said:


> 却把罪名（之）强加（佗）于我（予）...却把这个罪名（之）推给（予）别人（佗）


But the original word order is 予之佗, not 之佗予 or 之予佗.  Can you cite any example of word order switch in Archaic Chinese that parallels 予之佗?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Very good question.
予之它矣。
予之于它 or 予（之）它？

I dont feel any uncomfortable while reading this sentence. but I cannot think of an example instantly.


----------



## HiRango

This situation is common in Archaic Chinese.Such as 城中皆不之觉——城里的人（城中）都（皆）不知道（不觉）官军进城了（之）。不之觉——不觉之。
予之佗——推给他人/我（予佗/佗予）罪名（之）。予之佗——予佗/佗予 之。It's named 宾语前置。There are many kinds of changes in sentence structure.
By the way, I incline to Interpretation 2.


----------



## Skatinginbc

HiRango said:


> It's named 宾语前置。


But 宾语前置 has its requirements: (1) 疑问句, (2) 否定句 (e.g., 不之觉), (3) 唯...是..., or 之 acts as a meaningless marker, (4) 方位词、时间词作介词宾语前置.
予之它矣 meets none of the requirements above.
予之它矣 ==> 兩個宾语同時前置 (movement of two syntactic elements) is odd.  I would call it 動詞後置 instead (movement of only one element).


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 予之于它 or 予（之）它？


予之于它 = 推罪於它人 (good), 予它 = 推给別人 (good).
But, can 予之佗 = 予之于佗 or 予佗???


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I think it can but I cannot demonstrate it.


----------



## HiRango

两种解释都对，现在的注释更倾向于第一种解释。
第一种解释佗tuó——动词，同“驮”，负有重担或负载-注释为“加”。”我罪名加“确实很别扭啊。。。(自暴自弃中)感觉像是"予（之）佗"--我被加以罪名
第二种解释佗tā  ——代词，通假字，与“它”通假。“予之（于）它”这个比较通顺，推罪于他人


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> I think it can


Intuitively I think it cannot.  I gave him money (good); I gave money to (于) him (good); I gave money him (bad).  The preposition 'to' (于) cannot be omitted, otherwise there is no syntactic clue for distinguishing the direct object and the indirect object.


HiRango said:


> 第一种解释佗tuó——动词，同“驮”，负有重担或负载-注释为“加”。


And that leads to my second question: Why can't 佗 tuó 'burden' be treated as a noun and so 予之佗矣 is structurally parallel to 心之憂矣?
心之憂矣: 這就是心裡憂傷之處 (心之所憂)
予之佗矣: 這就是我得承擔之因 (我之所佗)
孩子好吃懶做, 予之佗矣 (我的負擔啊,  我得承受後果的啊).
君上放过罪人, 予之佗矣 (我的負擔啊,  我得承受後果的啊).


----------



## HiRango

多次重复“心之憂矣”,是一种寫作手法，称作“重章叠唱”，用來突出和強調作者的感情。
（诗中抒写的确是遭受父母抛弃，而内心忧愤哀怨。诗写了自己孤独、流浪、失落、痛苦、思考、质问）
从“予之佗矣”的翻译来看，最广为接受的的就是“舍彼有罪之譖人，而加我以非罪”，多数的注释都给了 “佗 = 加 (verb)”
如果在考试里碰到这样的題目，我會這樣翻譯——心之憂矣-憂傷充滿了我的心；予之佗矣-罪名加負在我身上
作為這種“ 唯...是..., or 之 acts as a meaningless marker‘賓語後置處理


----------



## Skatinginbc

HiRango said:


> 之 acts as a meaningless marker


Then 之 has no meaning in 予之佗矣 (= 佗予矣 = 加我矣).  What is 加我矣 'add me' (≠ 加于我矣/加诸我矣 'add to me' 加負在我身上)?  加 has to mean 'to make a false claim about somebody' as in 君子(称其功以)加小人 ==> 君子加小人 parallels 君上加我.  It works!!!  And 心之憂矣 equates 憂心矣 (= 憂 verb + 我心 noun + 啊)???  

To convince myself that 予之佗矣 can indeed equate 佗予矣, I need another example of 宾语前置 wherein only 之 but no negative marker (e.g., 不, 未, 毋, 莫), no interrogative relative pronoun (e.g. 谁、何、奚、曷、胡、恶、安、焉), and no 唯/是 shall be involved.  Can anyone help me find another example?


----------



## HiRango

管仲答绮乌封人《韩非子》的文言文
管仲束缚,自鲁之齐,道而饥渴,过绮乌封人而乞食.绮乌封人跪而食之,甚敬.
封人因窃谓仲曰：“适幸及齐不死而用齐,将何以报我?”
曰：“如子之言,我且贤之用,能之使,劳之论,我何以报子?”封人怨之.
贤之用，能之使，劳之论——及用贤，使能，论劳。
可解为：任命贤能的人，使用有才能的人，评定有功劳的人。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Good example, HiRango.  予之佗矣 ==> 予 = 我; 之 = 助词, 無義; 佗 = 加.  Problem solved. Thanks for your help.


----------



## HiRango

You are welcome~It really reminds me of my Chinese test in high school.
I used to be tired of it.However, I miss it when I almost forgot it.


----------

